# Moselhöhenbiking am Sonntag, den 8.10.06 in Bekond



## kaspar (1. September 2006)

Das Moselhöhenbiking, der definitive Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker steht wieder an.

Fahrstrecken:
a) 30 km mit ca. 850 Höhenmetern
b) 60 km mit ca. 1800 Höhenmetern

Bis km 23 haben beide Strecken den gleichen Verlauf. Dort ist eine Verpflegungsstelle und dann trennen sich die Wege, führen aber später noch einmal auf einem Teilstück von 4,5 km auf dem gleichen Weg bis zur 2. Verpflegungsstation. Von hier aus geht es für die einen direkt ins Ziel, die anderen (Langstreckler) müssen noch 23 Kilometer strampeln.

Start: 54340 Bekond am Sportplatz

10.00 Uhr 60 km
10.10 Uhr 30 km

Startgebühr:

Einzel: 10,- Euro
Team: 19,- Euro pro Team

Nachmeldegebühr ab 1.10.06: 5,- Euro

Zeitnahme und Teamwertung:
Bei Mountainbikern, die als Zweierteam auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und gemeinsam (max. 1 Minute Abstand) das Ziel erreichen, wird eine Zeitnahme und Wertung durchgeführt. Jeweils 1. bis 3. Platz der Zweierteams auf der 30 und 60 km-Strecke erhalten Preise.
Verpflegung während des Rennens:
Aufgrund der geringen Startgebühr wird während des Rennes keine Vollverpflegung geboten.
Wasser, Schorle, Obst und Gebäck/Müsliriegel werden an zwei Verpflegungsstellen angeboten.
Im Zielbereich werden Getränke und Essen zum Kauf angeboten.

Umkleidemöglichkeit vor dem Rennen und Duschmöglichkeit nach dem Rennen sind gegeben und Radwäsche ist ebenfalls möglich!

Rockkonzert am Vorabend
Am Vorabend, dem 7.Oktober findet im Bürgerhaus ein Rockabend mit den Gruppen Sixnil, 4Backwoods und Peilomat statt. Vorangemeldete Moselhöhenbiker erhalten 2 Euro Preisnachlass auf den Eintrittpreis.





weitere infos und online-anmeldung:

unter www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------



## Wiseman (2. September 2006)

Argh! Das sind über 100km Anfahrt für mich ...   

Kriegen wir eine Gruppe/Fahrgemeinschaft ab Zweibrücken zusammen?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (2. September 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Kriegen wir eine Gruppe/Fahrgemeinschaft ab Zweibrücken zusammen?



Ist ja noch lange hin, aber bisher habe ich den Termin noch frei, so dass man es mal planen könnte.

Wir sehen uns ja heute und morgen


----------



## kaspar (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

noch ist die anmeldung online unter www.bekond-aktiv.de. 
wer sich online anmeldet muss keine nachmeldegebühr zahlen !!!!!!!!
ab donnerstag ist dann nur noch anmeldung per email bzw. nachmeldung am veranstaltungstag vor dem start möglich.

gruß aus bekond
kaspar


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Oktober 2006)

Wie sieht's aus am Sonntag?
Das Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen und ich plane fest nach Bekond zu fahren.
Wer aus dem Saarland (zur Not auch angrenzende Pfalz  ) kommt mit?


----------



## Wiseman (6. Oktober 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus am Sonntag?
> Das Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen und ich plane fest nach Bekond zu fahren.
> Wer aus dem Saarland (zur Not auch angrenzende Pfalz  ) kommt mit?


Schon klar wen Du meinst ...  
Ich würde mitkommen wollen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Oktober 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> Schon klar wen Du meinst ...
> Ich würde mitkommen wollen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Schön!  
Stellt sich die Frage nach Treffpunkt und Zeit.
Ich würde dann mit meinem Auto fahren.


----------



## kaspar (6. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

für Sonntag ist endlich wieder mal regenfrei gemeldet. 

wir haben uns daher entschlossen bein Moselhalbmarathon in Bekond  keine Nachmeldegebühr zu nehmen. 

Für 10 Euro können auch die Nachmelder am Sonntag auf die 35 bzw. 60 km lange Strecke gehen. Start ist für die Langstreckler um 10.00, für die Kurzstreckler um 10.10 Uhr.
Sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit Zeitmessung und zusätzlich Wertung für Teams. 

Anmeldung im Bürgerhaus ist am Sonntag ab 8.00 Uhr besetzt. 

Gruß
Kaspar


----------



## Wiseman (6. Oktober 2006)

@Kaspar: Erfreuliche Meldung.

@Oberaggi: Ich würde dann mal sagen, dass ich, wenn es Dir recht ist, um 8:00 Uhr bei Dir bin.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Oktober 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> @Kaspar: Erfreuliche Meldung.


Ich schließe mich an.


Wiseman schrieb:


> @Oberaggi: Ich würde dann mal sagen, dass ich, wenn es Dir recht ist, um 8:00 Uhr bei Dir bin.



Ist mir recht. Freue mich auf eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

schön wars aber auch ziemlich anstrengend.
Insbesondere auf der ersten Kilometern als ob einer das Bike festhält.
Sehr schöne Streckenführung mit vielen guten Trails.
Wir haben uns tapfer ins Ziel gequält.

Gruß
Oberaggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (9. Oktober 2006)

hallo oberaggi,

nur die harten kommen in den garten!

die (vorläufigen) ergebnisse sind jetzt online unter 


http://www.bekond-aktiv.de/m_biking/ergeb2006/m_bekond2006.html


ebenso ein erster bericht aus meiner sicht unter 

http://www.bekond-aktiv.de/m_biking/index.html


gruß aus bekond
kaspar


----------



## jon348 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 
Richtig, das war hart, aber hat Spass gemacht, schöne Strecke! Empfehlenswert! nur man sollte für die 1800hm auf der 60er guuuut trainiert sein 

mfg
jon348


----------



## Wiseman (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich gebe es ja zu, ich war die Bremse, die Oberaggi daran gehindert hat eine gute Zeit zu fahren 

Auch ein Lob von mir an die tolle Strecke. Weiter so. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## kaspar (29. August 2007)

Hallo, liebe Sportfreunde,

am Sonntag, den 7. Oktober 2007 ist es in Bekond wieder soweit. 

Das "Moselhöhenbiking", 
der Mosel-Halbmarathon, 
auch bekannt als 
der "Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker" 
wird eine Neuauflage erleben.

Erneut mit Einzel- und natürlich Teamwertung!

Wir haben gestern die Anmeldung auf unserer neuen homepage unter www.bekond-aktiv.de  freigeschaltet.
Dort findet ihr auch jede Menge Infos, die in den nächsten Wochen noch erweitert und aktualisiert werden.

Falls Ihr nicht gleich die neue homepage angezeigt bekommt, versucht es in dem ihr auf den Button "aktualisieren" geht.

Wir werden uns die eine und andere Neuigkeit in der Streckenführung einfallen lassen. Lasst Euch überraschen!

Ich freue mich auf Euch.

Gruß
Kaspar


----------



## cpetit (30. August 2007)

Bin diese Jahr auch wieder am Start.  

War letztes Jahr eine super Veranstaltung.


----------



## kaspar (21. September 2007)

Hallo Hier ein paar news zum moselhöhenbiking - dem moselhalbmarathon:

Veranstaltungstag: Sonntag, 07.10.2007

Start für alle Teilnehmer um 10.30 UHR

Start in Bekond mit 4 km Dorfrace, dann 3 km auf der Eifel-Mosel-Cup Rennstrecke, danach Fahrt zum Fünfseenblick bei Ensch, weiter durch die Aul am Sauerbrunnen vorbei zum Martinskreuz, zum Staustufenblick über Schleich, weiter zum Zironenkrämerkreuz und auf dem Rückweg erneut über die Eifel-Mosel-Cup-Rennstrecke:





weitere infos und anmeldung unter www.bekond-aktiv.de

gruß
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

